# Polar F5 HRM with chest strap



## jay clock (15 Sep 2010)

I had this about 5yrs ago. I then lost the chest strap in moving, now just found it. Battery has run out on the watch but I have no reason to suspect it is not ok. It is a basic HRM

PM me if you want it. Free to first person who asks nicely. I will pay postage to the UK, and only ask that you donate whatever you want to a charity I racing for (Ironman Austria) see here http://www.justgiving.com/julian-the-ironman

http://www.heartratemonitor.co.uk/polar_f5_heart_monitor.html for the model. I have a user manual in pdf format.


----------



## Ben M (15 Sep 2010)

Hello,

I'd love to have it, I've been toying with the idea of getting a monitor for a while, but being a poor student don't want to buy a new one. This'd be great


----------



## jay clock (15 Sep 2010)

Ben M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd love to have it, I've been toying with the idea of getting a monitor for a while, but being a poor student don't want to buy a new one. This'd be great



you took some of my other stuff didn't you? saddle? pedals? make a donation on justgiving and I will send it off. PM yr address again

Jay


----------



## Ben M (15 Sep 2010)

A stem and a saddle yes 

Will pm you now and make a donation.


----------

